# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ardit Gjebrea

## briiigi

Meqenese Ardit Gjebrea eshte nje kengetar me nje pozicion me rendesi ne muziken shqipetare po postoj disa nga lirikat e kengeve te tij

*I thuaj Jo* 


Dhe vrapova nëpër natë 
Në qytetin e panjohur ty të kërkoja 
I humbur mes gëzimit, mallit të pafund 
Me një adresë në duar 

Dhe yjet përgjonin pas mjegullës të fshehur 
Me marramëndje ndjenjash, jetë të dehur 
Nata e ftohtë, sinjalet misterioze 
Nën taka prostitutash, pasione zbulon ti 

Pemët e lagura anës totuarave 
...spektatorë të trishtuar 
Heshtur vështrojnë skena dashurie 
në errësirë e konsumuar 

Dhe më frikësoi nata e ketij qyteti 
Kjo gjysëm jete, jeta e një planeti 
Një siluetë shfaqet si hije 
Shkujdesur jetonte një çast dashurie 

Atje dy drita krejt pa pritur ndizen 
E pamundur, zë i njohur, qeshje e njohur 
Ishe ti... 

(refren) 
I thuaj jo, të paktën vetëm sonte 
...i thuaj jo 
Po ti më bën të trembem 
Të ulërij të çmendem 
Harroje veten tënde dhe mos shko 
Me të mos shko 

Dhe mjegulla të lutet: I thuaj jo 
Po ti me natën tretesh 
Jehonë e zërit mbetesh 
Rend mbas teje të t'ndalojë 
Do doja të ishte ëndërr 
Sikur të ishte ëndërr 
---------------- 

Atje një dritë shprese fiket 
E pamundur, zë i njohur, qeshje e njohur, 
Ishe ti 

(Refreni) 
I thuaj jo, të paktën vetëm sonte 
...i thuaj jo 
Po ti më bën të trëmbem 
Të ulërij të çmendem 
Harroje veten tënde dhe mos shko 
Mos shko 
Dhe era ulëret : I thuaj jo 
Po ti me natën tretesh 
Jehonë e zërit mbetesh 
Rend mbas teje të t'ndalojë 

Dhe mjegulla të lutet: I thuaj jo 
Por ti me natën tretesh 
Jehonë e zërit mbetesh 
Rend pas teje të t'ndalojë 
I thuaj jo... 




*nje nga te preferuarat e mia

----------


## briiigi

*Jeto dhe jeten time* 



Jeto dhe jetën time po e deshe 
eja dhe merre, veç jeto...... 

Ata që s'duan dashurinë 
nuk dinë se ç'është mirësia 
folenë e ngrenë në errësirë 
edhe mbi ty lëshojnë stuhira 

Se janë mësuar të zvarriten 
të të helmojnë pastaj të vdesin 
pa prekur trupin tënd të ngrohur 
nga afshi i puthjes, ledhatimit 

Dhe pena ime nis e shkruan 
kaq e lodhur nga mundimi 
kërkon nga ty dhe merr dy fjalë 
dhe ndalet lumi, zemërimi 

Të Dua, Të Dua, Të Dua 
o fjalë hyjnore e kësaj bote 
u pëshpërite nga buzë e dashuruar 
që frymë ty të dhanë 

Shumë të kërkova gjersa të gjeta 
dhe nëse vdes mos u trishto 
por ti jeto.... 

Nëpër rrugët e dashurisë 
enden këngët dhe legjendat 
nëpër vargjet e poetit 
zemrën ka ajo 

Dhe në vija pentagramesh 
derdhet shpirti i një artisti 
por dicka pa thënë ka mbetur 
le të tjerët ta tregojnë... 

Jeto dhe jetën time po e deshe 
eja dhe merre, veç jeto... 

Ata që s'duan dashurinë 
nuk dinë se ç'është mirësia 
folenë e ngrenë në errësirë 
edhe mbi ty lëshojnë stuhira 

Se janë mësuar të zvarriten 
të të helmojnë pastaj të vdesin 
pa prekur trupin tënd të ngrohur 
nga afshi i puthjes, ledhatimit 

Dhe pena ime nis e shkruan 
kaq e lodhur nga mundimi 
kërkon nga ty dhe merr dy fjalë 
dhe ndalet lumi, zemërimi 

Të Dua Të Dua Të Dua 
o fjalë hyjnore e kësaj bote 
u pëshpërite nga buzë e dashuruar 
që frymë ty të dhanë... 

Shumë të kërkova gjersa të gjeta 
dhe nëse vdes mos u trishto 
por ti.... 

Dhe jetën time po e deshe... 
eja dhe merre por ti jeto...

----------


## briiigi

*Maikna e memories* 



Makina e memories vrapon në kujtime 
Në çastet e jetës që endëm të dy 
Dhe ditët rrëshqasin e syrit i fshihen 
Dhe rendie e rendin, humbasin diku 

Makina e memories si era 
Humbet nëpër mjegull, mbi të fluturoja 
Me sy të përgjumur kërkoj nga dritarja 
Diku të ndaloja 
Ti mblidhja kujtimet, aty ti fiksoja 
Mundohem mundohem, ti gjej nëpër vite 
Kujtimet kalojnë 
...po kujtimet kalojnë 

Dhe ti qeshje, ti këndoje 
Psherëtije në heshtje dhe qaje 
Me lotët që të ndrinin në sy 
Dhe më flisje, ëndërroje 
Dhe tregoje, tregoje 
Të vertetat trillime që jetuam të dy 
....dhe kujtimet kalojnë 
....dhe kujtimet kalojnë 
....dhe kujtimet kalojnë 

Fragmente kujtimesh më dalin përpara 
Në skena qiellore me diell a me shi 
Çapitem i lodhur të ulem mes tyre 
Ato më largohen...largohesh dhe ti 

Fragmente sensuale që era 
Si gjethet e vjeshtës i shkundi nga pema, 
Piktura që koha ngjyrosi në mëndje 
Sikur ti ndaloja... 
Ti mblidhja të gjitha në krahë ti mbuloja 
Mundohem mundohem ti gjej nëpër vite 
Kujtimet kalojnë 
...po kujtimet kalojnë 

Dhe ti qeshje, ti këndoje 
Psherëtije në heshtje dhe qaje 
Me lotët që të ndrinin në sy 
Dhe më flisje, ëndërroje 
Dhe tregoje, tregoje 
Të vërtetat trillimet që jetuam të dy 

Më afroje, më largoje 
Më humbisje dhe prapë më takoje 
Më puthje në buzë si fëmijë 
Më thërrisje dhe më prisje 
Dhe kërkoje, kërkoje 
Të vërtetat trillime ti jetojmë përsëri 
....po kujtimet kalojnë.. 
Dhe kujtimet kalojnë... 
Dhe kujtimet kalojnë... 
Kalojnë, kalojnë, kalojnë 

Makina e memories vrapon në kujtime 
Në çastet e jetës që endëm të dy 
Dhe ditët rrëshqasin e syrit i fshihen 
Dhe rendin e rendin, humbasin diku 

Dhe kujtimet kalojnë 
Dhe kujtimet kalojnë... 
Dhe kujtimet kalojnë...

----------


## krispi

Vini pak edhe tekstin e kenges "Vargje per veten"
Ju lutem

----------


## Fiori

*Vetem ne kemi munguar*

Sa kam pritur te jemi prap te dy
dhe liqeni dhe pemet jane aty
Vetem sjemi ata qe jemi 
dhe sthemi ato qe themi
Dhe kujtojem tek stina e vjeter 
ndersa shkruajm kengen tjeter.

Edhe mbremja ku jemi ne te dy
njeri tjetrin se shohim me ne sy
sa veshtire te bisedojme
se nuk dime ku ta fillojme
dhe kam frike te te afrohem cudi!

refreni
E ndoshta pemet liqeni dhe bari
do te donin qe te flisnim perseri
edhe pse fjale e vertet 
eshte e cmuar si argjendi 
po heshtja
eshte pohim!

E ndoshta pemet liqeni dhe bari 
do te donin te te puthja perseri
po kush nga ne do guxonte
kush nga ne do guxonte
i pari
une per vete kam frike 
me ndihmo edhe ti
me ndihmo edhe ti!!

Edhe pema ku rrinim ne te dy
edhe emrat qe gdhendem jane aty
Aty ka mbetur qielli,
dhe era, edhe dielli
dhe asgje nuk ka ndryshuar 
vetem ne kemi munguar.

Eshte aty ku ne mbollem 
nje gezim
eshte aty ku na ndahu 
nje trishtim

Jane puthjet perqafimet
jane zenkat dhe gabimet
jane aty sic ishin 
sa cudi!

Dhe ndoshta pemet liqeni dhe bari
do te donin te te puthja perseri
Po kush nga ne do guxonte
Kush nga ne do guxonte i pari??
Une per vete kam frike
Me ndihmo edhe ti
Me ndihmo edhe ti

Sa kam pritur te jemi prape te dy
dhe liqeni dhe pemet jane aty
vetem sjemi ata qe jemi
dhe s'themi ato qe themi
dhe kujtojme tek stine e vjeter
ndersa shkruajme kengen tjeter

Refreni



*Vargje per veten*

Nuk i di askush vargjet 
qe per vete, per vete shkrova
drita kaq te zbehta
fytyren ndriconin

dhe krejt i vetem
kam vrapuar
te triumfoja, te triumfoja
permbi vite te pastina
e qe s'do me plakin dot

nuk i di askush 
ato nete brenda meje
ato fjale qe s'perseriten
tjeter here ne jete

nuk i di askush
qytetet ku u fsheha
ika larg nga kureshtaret
qe i dinin te vertetat e mia

nuk i di askush
se nga po kthehem 
kaq i lodhur
e se kam nevoje
per zera te njohur

ky eshte nje pyll 
gjigand me njerez
flasin me vete, 
thone me njohin

po gabojne, 
se vetem emrin, 
emrin ma din
nuk i di askush 
ato nete brenda meje
ato fjale qe s'perseriten
tjeter here ne jete
nuk i di askush
qytetet ku u fsheha
ika larg nga kureshtaret
qe i dinin te vertetat e mia...

----------


## krispi

Fiori faleminderit, 

Te gjitha kenget e Ardit Gjebrese me pelqejne shume, por tek kjo kenge me pelqen me shume teksti
Keto vargje mund ti kisha shkruar edhe une

Krispi

----------


## briiigi

*Jon* 

Më erdhe në një kohë të dëshpëruar 
Me dhimbje..., Jon 
Kur anijet si fantasma 
Nëpër det me aventura 
Klithnin: Libertà! 

Dhe sytë i kish aty gjithë Shqipëria, 
Ajo dinte si duronte 
Po i shkuleshin filizat 
Deti u bë mal me njerëz, 
E toka det me lot 

Dhe ty për herë të parë të puthte drita 
Ti linde, Jon 
Nuk e dije ç'ish gëzimi 
As dhimbja as mjerimi 
Që flakë, godet e rrudh një tokë 

Sot me gjithë foshnjet në botë je njësoj 
Si ata ti qesh e luan 
Kjo është vetëm nisja juaj 
Por do rritesh do kuptosh 
Se fatet s'janë njësoj 

Bekimin merr nga mua 
O shpirt i patrazuar 
Një fjalë të thënë ma dëgjo: 
Zinxhirë të praruar ty kanë për të ofruar 
Por prapë je skllavëri 

(refren) 
Jon, ky emër marrë nga deti 
Jon, me këngë vale tund djepin 
Jon, dhe ti ja ndjeve aromën 
Ta kesh për jetë me vete 

Jon, po të lundrosh me këtë emër 
Jon, e të takohesh me vëllezër 
Jon, do të mjaftojnë dy duar 
Të thuash se je, ti je Jon 
-------------- 

Bekimin merr nga mua 
O shpirt i patrazuar 
Një fjalë të thënë ma dëgjo: 
Zinxhirë të praruar ty kanë për të ofruar 
Por prapë je skllavëri 

Me skllav jo nuk te dua 
Nga vetje i mohuar, Jon, Jon 
Me skllav jo nuk te dua 
Nga vetje i mohuar, Jon, Jon

----------


## dodoni

ka pohuar për Zërin e Amerikës se ky takim ka qenë ndër më të rrallët që ai ka bërë me bashkatdhetarët nëpër botë 
Mula, Gjebrea e Çako, koncert në Amerikë

Tre artistë të mëdhenj, një soprano dhe dy kantautor kanë dhënë një koncert të madh për bashkatdhetarët e Amerikës. Inva Mula, Pirro Çako dhe Ardit Gjebrea kanë përfunduar me shumë sukses koncertin e tyre në Neë York, koncert ky që u organizua nën kujdesin e shoqatës bamirëse Motrat Qiriazi. Ishte ky një sukses që u rrëfye dje në edicion informatik të Zërit të Amerikës. I ftuar në studio, Ardit Gjebrea është pyetur së pari se si lindi ideja për këtë koncert-Që prej gjashtë vjetësh bashkatdhetarët e Amerikës më kishin ftuar që të vija për një koncert por koha ime e mbingarkuar nuk më lejonte që të vija,-ka shpjeguar Gjebrea-Fillimisht ideja për një koncert këtu në Amerikë ishte e fotografit të njohur Fadil Berisha e më pas kjo ide u pasua nga organizata Motrat Qiriazi e cila bëri më në fund të mundshëm realizimin e këtij koncerti bamirësie Gjebrea ka treguar se koncerti ka qenë i konceptuar në dy pjesë. Në pjesën e parë të tij, kanë kënduar Inva Mula me Pirro Çakon ndërsa në pjesën e dytë, e cila është konceptuar krejt ndryshe nga e para, ka kënduar vetë ai, Ardit Gjebrea.-Jam shumë i emocionuar dhe mund të them se ky koncert ka qenë për mua një ndër takimet më të rralla që unë kam zhvilluar me bashkatdhetarët nëpër botë. Gjebrea është ngacmuar më pas për lidhjen e tij me Inva Mulën.-Me Invën mund të them se kam nisur karrierën time artistike. Kemi kënduar bashkë që në moshën 6-vjeçare e bashkë kemi qenë në festivalet e ndryshme për fëmijë. Së bashku realizuam në dhjetor të vitit që shkoi koncertin e madh Krishtlindje në Tiranë. Më e rëndësishme është pjesëmarrja jonë në festivalin e Francës Violinë mbi rërë ku ne të dy kënduam në shqip. Së shpejti do të jemi sërish bashkë në Liban për një tjetër koncert. Gjebrea në ato pak minuta të rezervuara në edicionin e lajmeve të Zërit të Amerikë ka prekur problemin e organizimeve të koncerteve jashtë Shqipërisë-Ka ardhur koha që të organizohen koncerte me nivel, që të jenë porfesional. U ka ikur koha organizimit të koncerteve nëpër lokale. Koncerti ynë në New York tregoi se mund të bëhen të tilla koncerte me nivel të lartë profesional, ka shtuar pas kësaj se në ato katër ditë qëndrimi në Amerikë është bombarduar nga ftesat të cilat nuk beson se do mund ti respektojë të gjitha sepse angazhimet në Tiranë (për të cilën e kishte marrë malli) nuk i lënë shumë hapësirë për të lëvizur. Ndoshta sepse dhe puna drejtuese (administrative) që ka në Televizionin Arbëria e pengon disi në punën e tij krijuese. 





Print  Email 




Copyright 2002 Shekulli  

Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## Deejay

Sa kam pritur te jemi prap te dy (Ardit Gjebrea)


Sa kam pritur te jemi prap te dy
dhe liqeni dhe pemet jane aty
vetem s'jemi ata qe jemi dhe s'themi ato qe themi
dhe kujtojme tekstin e vjeter ndersa shkruhet kenga tjeter

Edhe prap ja ku jemi ne te dy
njeri tjetrin se shohim me ne sy
sa veshtire te bisedojme 
se nuk dime ku ta fillojme 
dhe kam frike te te afrohem cudi

E ndoshta pemet liqeni dhe bari
do te donin qe te flisnim perseri
edhe pse fjala vertet eshte e cmuar si argjendi 
por heshtja eshte flori

E ndoshta pemet liqeni dhe bari
do te donin te te puthja perseri
po kush nga ne do te guxonte kush nga ne do guxonte i pari
une per vete kam frike 
me ndihmo edhe ti
me ndihmo edhe ti

Ja dhe pemet kur rrinim ne te dy
edhe emrat qe gdhendem jane aty
aty ka mbetur qielli dhe era edhe dielli
dhe asgje nuk ka ndryshuar vetem ne kemi munguar

eshte aty ku ne mbollem nje gezim
eshte aty ku na ndahu nje trishtim
jane puthjet perqafimet, jane zenkat dhe gabimet
jane aty ashtu sic ishin sa cudi.

----------


## Qerim

artistit italian Gazibo, me të cilin bashkëpunoi për këngën e njohur Jon në vitin 1991

Gjebrea-Gazibo, dy miq, ja ku janë


Elsa Demo

Dy miq që pas kaq vitesh i thonë njeri-tjetrit Ja ku jam!. Dy kantautorë që u prezantuan për herë të parë në skenën e Pallatit të Kongreseve, në vitin 1991. Ardit Gjebrea dhe Gazibo janë sërish bashkë në Tiranë përballë publikut. Albumin e tij të fundit, pas gjashtë vjetësh, quajtur Ja ku jam, kantautori shqiptar e paraqet sot në mesditë në prani të mikut italian. Asgjë më shumë se kaq nuk kanë pranuar të thonë para konferencës për shtyp që do të jetë sot në Hotel Sheraton. 
Ja ku jam ka 14 këngë, disa prej të cilave Gjebrea i ka kënduar në festivalet e Këngës magjike. Edhe këtë herë Gazibo ka kontribuar për albumin di dikur për këngën shumë të njohur Jon, fituese e festivalit të muzikës së lehtë shqiptare në dhjetor të vitit 1991, kur Gjebrea sapo ishte kthyer nga studimet në Itali. 
I like Chopin ishte kënga e paharruar që artisti italian këndoi në Tiranë, një këngë për disa javë kishte kryesuar klasifikimet e muzikës së lehtë në disa vende të botës.



31/01/2004
KATEGORIA: Kulturë

----------


## Qerim

"Ja ku jam": rikthimi ndërkontinetal i Gjebresë
Kantautori i njohur shqiptar pas gjashtë vjetësh mungese i thotë publikut "Ja ku jam". Albumi i ri i me 14 këngë me të gjitha stilet e muziikës, që nga ajo klasike tradicionale, tek dance apo hip hop. Itinerari që nisi nga Tirana për në Romë, Athinë e Nju Jork, ku krijesa e re muzikore mori formën e saj të plotë. Të veçantat, emocionet dhe suprizat e albumit, i cili do të promovohet në 14 shkurt në Pallatit e Kongreseve

Anduela NIKA

"Sa herë dora ime prek trupin tënd të zhveshur dhe shtrati i djersitur ngjan me një re, me duart që të dridhen me sytë e një fëmije papritur më pyet: 'a ka të tjerë si ne'?". 

Poezia e Andi Bejtes nuk mund ti shkonte më përshtat një çifti. Dy 5 vjeçarë që eksperimentojnë së bashku emocionin e parë, më pas konfirmojnë maturinë e tyre, për tu ritakuar në një natë Krishtlindjesh me një "Të dua" të ngrohtë. Ajo, një Inva Mula mahnitëse; ai një Ardit Gjebrea që nuk e ka humbur ritmin e kohës, teksa deklarojnë ndjenjat e tyre përpara 40 mijë spektatorëve të Teatrit të Operas së Parisit. Dueti i tyre është vetëm "një rrënqethje mbi rërën" e albumit të ri të kantautorit të njohur. Me "Ja ku jam" (albumi që ka dalë sot në treg), Gjebrea kërkon të rikonfirmojë, madje të kapërcejë me hapa galopantë suksesin e dy albumeve të mëparshme, "Vargje për veten" dhe "Projekt Jon". Një album me të gjitha stilet e muzikës, që nga ajo klasike e tradicionale, latine e me nuanca hip hop, dance e deri tek arma e fortë e tij, baladat alternohen në 14 këngë. "Për një artist është e rëndësishme të mbetet me kohën, për ti afruar publikut produktin më të mirë të mundshëm. Sot Shqipëria s'ecën me duartrokitje por me shitje. Për mua është shumë e rëndësishme ana komerciale, por nuk mund të anashkaloj dhe kontributin që jam përpjekur të jap me realizimin tim muzikor, që vjen pas 6 vjetësh nga albumi i dytë", ka deklaruar kantautori në konferencën për shtyp të mbajtur dje në Hotel Sheraton, për promovimin mediatik të albumit "Ja ku jam". Për këngët e tij Gjebrea ka zgjedhur bashkëpunimin me emrat më të spikatur dhe interesantë të letrave. Dritëro Agolli, Timo Flloko, Tedor Keko, Xhevahir Spahiu, Jorgo Papingji, Andi Bejtja e Dr. Flori kanë "huajtur" vargjet e tyre për tu bashkuar në një simbiozë me krijimtarinë muzikore, që mban firmën e vetë këngëtarit.

Producenti artistik dhe realizuesi i të gjitha orkestracioneve të albumit, Paul Mazzolini ( i njohur ndryshe si Gaxibo) shfaqet me të gjitha tendencat e kohës. Një bashkëpunim i suksesshëm i nisur që në vitin 1991. Në studion Softëorks në Romë, Mazzolini ka mbledhur artistë nga më të njohurit në Itali për të interpretuar në "Ja ku jam", "Për mua është gjithnjë një emocion i madh të vij në Shqipëri dhe tashmë Arditin nuk e kam vetëm mik, por një vëlla me të cilin kam një "feeling" shumë të fortë artistike", ka pohuar Gaxibo. Bashkëpunimi shqiptaro-italian vijon në studion e Erjon Zaloshnjës në Tiranë, ku Gaxibo vjen të regjistrojë back vokalet. Miqtë e Gjebreas, Elton Deda, Redon Makashi, Eneda Tarifa dhe Jonida Maliqi kontribuojnë me zërat e tyre. Disa instrumentistë tradicionalë me fyell e lauri, zumare e tarabuk, dajre e llautë i japin albumit shijen mesdhetare. Për tu rikthyer sërish në Romë. Gjithçka nis të miksohet nga Emanuele Donnini dhe vetë Mazzolini. Ndërsa masterizimi realizohet në studion e njohur "reference" në Romë. "Ja ku jam" vjen si një produkt me pretendimet më profesionale dhe serioze që ka tregu sot në botë. Parametrat teknikë tregojnë nivelin e lartë të tij, ku gjithçka është e kuruar në detajet më të vogla. Nga Roma në Athinë, ku kompania greke "Le Spot" merr përsipër prodhimin e videoklipit të këngës që mban dhe titullin e albumit, "Ja ku jam". Xhirimet në Athinë dhe rrethinat e saj mbajnë firmën e një prej regjisorëve më të njohur grekë, Nikos Sulis. "Preferova që videoklipin e këngës, që mban titullin e albumit ta realizoj në rrugë, mes njerëzve. Eshtë më interesante dhe e prekshme për ta, sesa një hotel me pesë yje dhe një makinë luksoze", ka deklaruar kantautori Ardit Gjebrea, i cili nga Ballkani niset në drejtim të kontinentit amerikan. Fotografi i njohur me origjinë shqiptare Fadil Berisha pasi dëgjon të gjitha këngët e albumit, realizon fotot e tij në Nju Jork, për të konkluduar kështu cilki i "Ja ku jam" nga Tirana në Romë, Athinë e Nju Jork, nën një mbështetje solide të sponsorve të klipit AMC dhe Memphis. Të drejtën e shpërndarjes së albumit për Shqipërinë e ka blerë shtëpia diskografike "Supersonic", për Kosovën dhe Zvicrën "Zico Company", "Albanota" në Maqedoni dhe "Eni Reisen" në Gjermani". Në 14 shkurt do të bëhet promovimi i albumit, në një koncert live me të gjitha këngët e reja të tij. Nuk do të mungojnë të ftuarit e veçantë; si një trupë baleti e ardhur nga Kievi (Rusi) apo instrumentistët e talentuar italianë, që e kanë shoqëruar Gjerbrenë në këngën "Ja ku jam". Dhe ndoshta të dashuruarit e kësaj ditë të veçantë do të mund ti pëshpërsin më shumë njëri tjetrit "të dua, të dua, të dua dhe ti e di sa herë s'ta kam thënë, ta kam fshehur, je vetëm ti". 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
01/02/2004

----------


## Qerim

Për dy net me radhë, në Pallatin e Kongreseve prezantohet albumi i ri i kantautorit Ardit Gjebrea, Ja ku jam. Dy net spektakël me këngë të reja, të ftuar dhe të papritura

Ardit Gjebrea: Nuk më keni njohur


Alma Mile

Për të kjo është mënyra më e mirë për tiu thënë Të dua!, të gjithë njerëzve të tij të dashur, jo vetëm familjes, miqve, por edhe publikut. Pas 6 vjet mungese, Ardit Gjebrea kthehet sërish në Pallatin e Kongreseve, për të promovuar albumin e tij të tretë Ja ku jam. I planifikuar për tu zhvilluar vetëm natën e Shën Valentinit, për shkak të interesimit të madh të publikut, i cili gjithashtu e ka konsideruar këtë eveniment si një dhuratë dashurie, do të zhvillohen dy koncerte, në datat 14 dhe 15 shkurt. Dëshirojmë që këtë koncert tia dedikojmë të gjithë të dashuruarve dhe mendoj se Arditi është personi më i përshtatshëm për ta bërë një gjë të tillë, - është shprehur kantautori i njohur italian Gaxibo, producent artistik i albumit Ja ku jam. Për italianin që ka kuruar dy albume të Gjebresë, ky i fundit është më i miri. Mendoj se ky është albumi i pjekurisë së Arditit, një album i cili përmbledh të gjitha eksperiencat e tij, ato të diskut të parë, të Projekt Jon, gërshetuar me muzikën e së ardhmes. Ai është si vera e vjetër, që hapet në kohën e duhur, - shton ai. Por duket se edhe vetë kantautori shqiptar, është i të njëjtit mendim. Në këtë album unë jam më i pjekur, më me kohën, më modern, më i fuqishëm.

Pas një shkëputjeje prej 6 vjetësh, çfarë përfaqëson për ju ky koncert?
Shumë energji, shumë mund, shumë djersë, por pse jo edhe magji. Kam bërë të gjitha përpjekjet, kam shfrytëzuar të gjitha njohjet e mia, për të bërë diçka të veçantë, të sjell këtu instrumentistë italianë, balerinët rusë, studentë të Akademisë së Arteve, Gaxibon, si producent artistik, etj. Por nuk mund të mos përmend faktin që pas spektaklit qëndron regjisorja, Vera Grabocka. Do të jetë një formacion prej 31 vetësh në skenë dhe 14 balerinë, një ushtri e tërë. Përsa i përket ndriçimit dhe fonisë, ajo u është besuar specialistëve të ardhur nga Greqia, por edhe stafit shqiptar të Gëzim Tufës. Një bashkëpunim shqiptaro-greko- italiano-rus. 
Pse keni zgjedhur datën 14 shkurt për promovimin e albumit tuaj?
Nuk mund të gjeja dot mënyrë më të mirë për ti thënë Të dua!, publikut tim. Por publiku më është përgjigjur përpara se unë tia thosha një gjë të tillë, me interesimin e tij. I detyruar nga kërkesat e tyre, por edhe nga dashuria që kam, do tu dhuroj dy netë spektakël. Unë jam shumë i lumtur që do të jap një tjetër koncert në datën 15, sepse mendoj që pas karikimit të një nate më parë, koncerti i dytë do të jetë një shpërthim. Do të kisha dashur të kishte dhe një datë 16, por kjo është e pamundur, sepse ekipi grek dhe instrumentistët italianë nuk do të jenë. Por mendoj se do të jenë koncerte shumë të bukura, megjithëse nuk më takon mua që ta them një gjë të tillë.

Ku ndryshon ky album nga dy të parët?
Ky album jam unë. Jo se në dy të parët nuk ka qenë kështu, por këtë herë jam unë më i pjekur, më me kohën, më modern, më i fuqishëm, jam unë ajo bisha artistike, nëse do ta quaj veten kështu. Këtë herë, i kam të gjitha pikët e mundshme që të shpërthej. 

Kujt ia dedikoni këtë koncert?
Ashtu si edhe e kam bërë dedikimin tim në album, këtë koncert ua dedikoj familjes sime, nënës, bashkëshortes, djalit, babait që më mungon, por që ai është. 

Cila do të jetë kënga që do të hapë koncertin?
Kënga e parë që do të hapë koncertin është Flas me hënën, por se nga do të dal nuk ua them, por do të dal andej nga ska dalë askush deri më sot.

Përveç krijimeve të albumit të ri, do të ketë edhe këngë të albumeve të tjera?
Krahas këngëve të reja, do të këndoj edhe 4 këngë nga albumi im i dytë, sepse dëshiroj që të vendos një kontakt më të afërt me publikun dhe ai të këndojë bashkë me mua. 

Kë do të veçonit si këngën më të bukur të koncertit?
Nuk mund të veçoj se cila është më e bukura, pasi për mua janë të gjitha të tillaPor mendoj se kënga më e bukur e koncertit, do të jetë publiku. 

Mund të zbuloni ndonjë detaj
Nuk do të doja të zbuloja shumë detaje nga koncerti, sepse do të doja që i pari që do ta shijojë këtë koncert, të jetë publiku i sallës. Do të këndoj, kërcej, të jeni të bindur që do të jem i paparashikueshëm. Ende nuk më keni njohur.



15/02/2004
KATEGORIA: Kulturë

----------


## vagabondi1

Esht e vertet qe ka nxjer nje album  Ardit Gjebrea kto kohet e fundit ?

----------


## edspace

Albumin e ri mund ta dëgjoni këtu

----------


## Fiori

Edi, faleminderit ne lidhje me punen qe ben me faqen e muzikes dhe faleminderit shigjetes qe solli albumin e Arditit.

Ne pergjithesi kenget me pelqyen. Kam vene re se artistet shqiptare te ketyre viteve po karakterizohen nga tendenca per eksperimentim me lloje te ndryshme muzikesh. Po ju jep te gjitheve mundesine te gjejne veten, por ne te njejten kohe po krijon nje vale "laje lulesh  :buzeqeshje: ".

Arditi mu duk shume i moshuar, kisha kohe qe nuk ja kisha pare fytyren. Me beri pershtypje golfi, i semure ka qene kur ka bere foton   :i qetë: 



Kenget qe me pelqyen me shume nga albumi jane Bota ime dhe Ja ku jam :


*Bota Ime*

_Refreni_
Ti boten time nuk e njeh
ne veten tende syte i fsheh
s'te vret me fjala dhe e verteta
eresire ti je, eresire nuk ke me ndjenja

S'mund te jem une ky
s'mund te jem drite une per ty
pertej vetes tende nuk shikon
une jetoj me ty
me nje jete qe kurre s'me dhe
tani me tremb dhe ti qe egziston
heshtjet neper nate
te vertetat, te fshehtat ne i ndame
dhe lexonim fjale qe nuk i thame
asgje nuk do kuptosh 
si fantazem me naten do te shkosh
hija jote neper kembe te ngaterron


_Refreni - Dy here_
Ti boten time nuk e njeh
ne veten tende syte i fsheh
s'te vret me fjala dhe e verteta
eresire ti je, eresire nuk ke me ndjenja


S'mund te jem me ty
nuk me sheh dot me ne sy
me ty fillon gjithcka me ty mbaron
e vertete nuk je
veten tende ti e fsheh
me puthje genjeshtare qe s'jetojne
heshtjet neper nate
te vertetat, te fshehtat ne i ndame
dhe lexonim fjale qe nuk i thame
asgje nuk do kuptosh 
si fantazem me naten do te shkosh
hija jote neper kembe te ngaterron


_Refreni - deri ne fund_
Ti boten time nuk e njeh
ne veten tende syte i fsheh
s'te vret me fjala dhe e verteta
eresire ti je, eresire nuk ke me ndjenja



.........

----------


## edspace

Jo me Fiori, Jo

Golfi është për dy arsye: E para tregon se ai është munduar aq shumë me këngët sa i janë acaruar edhe kordat e zërit, pra artist i vërtetë, soprano. E dyta, golfi jep një ndjenjë ngrohtësie, dashurie, që i përshtatet temës së albumit dhe ngjall interes tek dëgjuesit e Arditit. Ti, si pe Korçe që je nuk merr vesh nga këto gjëra se ta ka ftohur zemrën dëbora. 

Interesi i vizitorëve i ka rreshtuar këngët në 40 më të dëgjuarat por vetëm koha do tregojë cilësinë e vërtetë të këngëve.

----------


## shigjeta

Te kerkoj
Te kerkoj e nuk te gjej
Ne cdo vend ku kemba shkel
Ti askund, askund nuk je

Te kerkoj 
Si i cmendur te kerkoj
Neper boten qe smbaron
Sa dhe fryma me ndalon

Pse, pse me torturon kete nate
Pse thone une jam njeri pa fat?!

Ref.
TI, 
Dhe nje here po te kthehesh ti  une ja ku jam
Dhe nje here te me duash prape  une ja ku jam
Dhe nje here ti te jesh e imja  ja ku jam
Parajsen te ta fal

Dhe nje here te te mbaj ne duar  ja ku jam
Dhe nje here te me besh te vuaj  ja ku jam
Dhe nje here te me vrasesh mua  ja ku jam
Dhe vdekja le tme marre

Me mungon
Zerin tend nuk e degjoj
Nje mesazh ne telefon
Shpirti im sa me mungon

Me mungon
Prekja jote me mungon
Trupi yt kur dritheron
Dhe nje puthje qe smbaron

Pres, pres te me vish kete nate
Pres, cdo njeri e ka nje fat

_Teksti: Timo Flloko
Muzika: Ardit Gjebrea_

----------


## shigjeta

Ti 
Ti po kthehesh perseri tek une
Me pendese edhe trishtim pa fund
Ka shume kohe qe po te pressa shume

Vjen
Permes eres neper nete, ti vjen
Nostalgji dhe deshperim me sjell
Sa e huaj je tani, se ndjen?...

Ku shkuan endrrat, ku
Ke deshen syte e tu
Se di!
Ne heshtim qe te dy
Na ndan nje ftohtesi 
Tani

Kur braktis ate qe do
Vjen nje cast qe e kupton
Se pa te, ti dot sjeton!

Cfare me thuaj vlen ne bote
Kur je vetem e ke ftohte
Dhe nje zemer se gjen dot?

Ku shkuan pritjet, ku
Ku ndali hapi yt
Se di!
Nje ndjenje ne fshehtesi
Jam skllavi yt me thote
Tani

Une 
Sa trishtim po ndjej  ne shpirt, cudi!
Kur pendesen shoh ne syte e tu
Sdite dua a te humba pergjithnje?!

Ti 
Ti u ktheve, lotin shoh te ngrire
Jam i dobet dhe te fal?! Se di
Mund ta kthejme ne jete dashurine?!...

_Teksti - Timo Flloko
Muzika - Ardit Gjebrea_

----------


## Mr_cool

me pelqen kenga e re  e ardiitit *Ja ku jam*  

nese don dikush muj tja jap linkat me bere download albumin e ri

----------


## shigjeta

Ja nje foto me 'verore' e Arditit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

